# Speck Call



## Rkent (Nov 5, 2015)

Turned from buffalo horn.

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## RGC (Nov 5, 2015)

Great job on that one . howed you get past the smell


----------



## LOLIFR (Nov 5, 2015)

The hell with yhe smell where did you find a piece big enough around lol


----------



## ironman123 (Nov 5, 2015)

Very nice call.


----------



## frankp (Nov 23, 2015)

That's beautiful! Very nice.


----------



## Robert Uresk (Nov 24, 2015)

Very cool


----------



## Rkent (Nov 30, 2015)

Thanks


----------

